# Gas Question with Diamond Naturals Food?



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, well I bought Diamond Naturals today after finding out I would more than likely have a dilemma with my current food. I am very happy that I bought it because I know (and others said) that it is very good food compared to anything I have access to in my city.

Now I havent fed them yet... I will feed them tonight at 8:00pm so I dont know how they are going to do. I am doing the proper switch  so dont worry. 

Okay, anyone that feeds or knows people that feed it... have you ever had gas problems with your dog? I am going to be feeding the Lamb & Rice formula for Large Breeds I dont know if that has anything to do with anything lol. All I know is I want to know what you all have experienced with gas? Or if it has not been a problem?

When I went up to San Antonio and visited my friend from my dane forum, PHEWWWWW her danes farted every other freaking minute!!! It was unbearable!!! They were on Wellness Core... Phewww it was bad. I guess I'm just worried. But let me know what you all know and have experienced! Thanks
Nessa


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I have been feeding my dogs Diamond Naturals chicken & rice for +/- 1 year now. My rottweiler & my chow will still fart sometimes, but it's nowhere near as excessive as it has been with past foods.

This is kind of pathetic, but I think it's funny when they fart. They hear the noise, and abruptly turn their heads to check it out... then they get a whiff of what's going on, and generally will vacate the area.  

Yes, that is what my life has become...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

MonicaBH said:


> I have been feeding my dogs Diamond Naturals chicken & rice for +/- 1 year now. My rottweiler & my chow will still fart sometimes, but it's nowhere near as excessive as it has been with past foods.
> 
> This is kind of pathetic, but I think it's funny when they fart. They hear the noise, and abruptly turn their heads to check it out... then they get a whiff of what's going on, and generally will vacate the area.
> 
> Yes, that is what my life has become...


Well my guys fart every now and then too lol. But it isnt like EVERY FRICKEN MINUTE like with those other danes in San Antonio. That was terrible. They will fart from time to time lol... when I tell them to sit haha and they sit and then PFFFT lol real cute and funny. They turn around like WHAT WAS THAT?! and then are back to wheres my treat?!

Thanks then... I'm used to a bit of gas... that is only normal hehe.
Nessa


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> This is kind of pathetic, but I think it's funny when they fart. They hear the noise, and abruptly turn their heads to check it out... then they get a whiff of what's going on, and generally will vacate the area.
> 
> Yes, that is what my life has become...


LMAO, I crack up every time my dog does that. Its absolutely hilarious to watch him sleeping peacefully, then hear a fart and see him jump up like "OMFG, what just happened??!!"


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

BentletheYentle said:


> LMAO, I crack up every time my dog does that. Its absolutely hilarious to watch him sleeping peacefully, then hear a fart and see him jump up like "OMFG, what just happened??!!"


LMAO!!! Mine do that, too. They're, like, what was that!?!?!??! It's soooo funny. I thought I was the only one who busted a gut when they did that!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Nessa, I think it's more of an individual dog/food issue than a general issue. I do know that lamb can cause a dog to be extra gassy.. just a heads up.

My guys never.. and I mean never had gas issues. Then I tried them on California Natural Herring and Sweet Potato dry food. OMG!!!!!
I was ready to move out of the house. In fact I think the paint peeled in the living room from it.

As soon as I took them off it... gas problem solved.

All you can do is try it. You may not any problems with it all. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dogs CANNOT have lamb, LOL. Same problem. I've tried all the DN formulas.....beef, lamb, and chicken. My dogs do best with the beef formula, OK on the chicken, and, like I said, NOT well at all on the lamb. They get gassy and their coats suffer. I've tried a lot of lamb-based foods, and it evidently just doesn't agree with my guys.


----------

